# Datasheet for pic 16f84a



## بلال رباع (5 يونيو 2009)

يبين هذا الكتاب اطراف المتحكم pic16f84a وخواصه


----------



## احمدابوالمعاطى (7 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## احمد حلوان (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
كنت عايز اعرف ايه الفرق بين الميكروكنترولر اتمل و بيك
و انهى احسن فيهم و احسن من ناحيه ايه
انا من الناس اللى بتبرمج بميكرو اتمل بس بلاقى معظم الناس بتستخدم بيك فكنت عايز اعرف ايه مميزات البيك علشان لو طلع احسن من اتمل اتعلمه


----------



## ادور (19 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## eng_moh (19 مارس 2010)

بعض الفروق بين 
PIC and AVR(ATMEL)
1. AVRs have non-banked access to data memory, whereas PICs seem to require setting bank registers to access beyond 256 bytes of memory. Also, some AVRs support hooking up external SRAM in a way that allows the MCU to use it natively (rather than going through a series of port accesses).
2. AVRs have 32 general purpose registers, the PIC only has one.
3. In AVRs that have SRAM (most of them), the stack is contained within SRAM instead of being limited to a built-in hardware stack. Conversely, with PIC, this is one less thing to worry about.
4. The ATmega and PIC18F have hardware multipliers, ATtiny and PIC16F do not.
5. The AVRs appear to support a more generalized interrupt system (reminds me of the x86 interrupt vector table), as opposed to the PIC high/low priority interrupt vectors.
6. PIC18F appears to be a major improvement over the PIC16F. ATmega has some advantages over ATtiny, but mainly in capacity, not so much in features. Conversely, they're likely much easier to switch between than PIC16F and PIC18F
7. Although PIC's clock speeds appear higher, it seems that the clock speed is divided by four to give the actual instruction rate.
8. With PIC16F, the memory size is given in 14-bit words, whereas PIC18F and the AVRs list their program sizes in bytes, so the PIC16F's program size capactity is larger than just the number of K would indicate.
9. AVR appears to be a GCC target.


----------



## satdvbkey (7 مايو 2010)

merciiiiiiiii


----------

